

Ask HN: What other companies are more bottom-up/bossless like github and valve? - delambo

I'm not sure what to call this organizational style, but I'm interested in companies, like Github and Valve, that have very little hierarchy and support a lot of bottom-up production. Do you know any other companies with this organizational style?  ... in NYC?
======
Arnt
No, sorry. Those are rare beasts indeed. I think the current scrum fashion
dampens many impulses from programmers.

Trolltech was like that when I was there, but that's long ago. (There was a
principle that the person who ended up actually doing a task had final
authority.) I certainly don't know any in NYC.

Cut your hair and get a job. Sigh.

~~~
delambo
> I think the current scrum fashion dampens many impulses from programmers.

Wow, that gets at the very reason why I asked this question! Ever since we
moved to scrum, I have felt less creative and more stressed. I think I do
better in a less hyper-task oriented and hierarchical structure.

Thanks for the reply.

